# Where's Waldo?!



## harris (Feb 4, 2011)

Anybody see him, let alone hear from him?!? And where's Jimmy Hoffa located? That one still gets me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I saw him at Costco the other day. Didn't want to invade his "space," though, so I didn't confront him (Waldo either).


----------



## Kristina (Feb 4, 2011)

Where am I? OH NNOOOOO, I don't know where I am!!!!


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm here, I'm here....and Waldo's hiding under my bed....I love him.


----------



## LRBailey (Feb 4, 2011)

Waldo is right at home with me where he belongs:


----------



## harris (Feb 4, 2011)

Haa!! Outstanding! If I ever decided to derive from my Labradors it would be the Schnauzer (don't think I spelled that right) I turn to. My best friend growing up had one and to this day I believe was the smartest, coolest canine I've ever crossed paths with. Great post!


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2011)

My very first dog when I got married was a Schnauzer. Your Waldo is beautiful. Love that face.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking at thati picture i can hear Waldo saying in a Scottish accent " I'm right here me laddy's".


----------



## Isa (Feb 5, 2011)

Aww what a cute doggie! Erin, you are so right, I am sure this dog has an english accent  lol.
By the way, sorry people, I think I saw Waldo here in Montreal, Canada. I saw him at Walmart


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 5, 2011)

Waldo is having lunch with Elvis in Palm Springs, they sent me an email....


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 6, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Looking at thati picture i can hear Waldo saying in a Scottish accent " I'm right here me laddy's".



haha! That made me laugh


----------



## Kristina (Feb 6, 2011)

Waldo is trying to dig up Jimmy Hoffa on a horse farm in Michigan...


----------

